# Great camera find, Leica LIIF with Lens Turret by Haber & Fink



## EACARROL1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi all, i have recently been doing some research on a camera i have had for some time and new little about. It is a Leica LIIF with a Haber and Fink Lens Turret. I was hoping that someone may have some more insight into what it is i have, for as far as i can tell it is fairly rare and i can not seem to find much information on it or its value.

Any help would be great

View attachment 61395View attachment 61396View attachment 61397View attachment 61398


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 2, 2013)

The Leica IIF and the universal finder is not that uncommon ... the lens turret, that's a different story.


----------



## EACARROL1 (Dec 2, 2013)

from what i have read, it seems that there were around 200 of these cameras were made or converted by Haber and fink

http://blog.leica-camera.com/photographers/blog-contributors/carl-merkin/carl-merkin-the-thing-with-three-eyes-a-history-of-three-lens-turrets/


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 2, 2013)

Vince Lupo in the Rangefinder Forum has one, you might want to ask him.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 2, 2013)

This is better! I already posted in the other thread. Interesting to say the least. Reminds me of turret style lenses you see on some old movie cameras.


----------



## EACARROL1 (Dec 2, 2013)

you wouldn't happen to know his user name, i am still getting used to navigating this site, and am having trouble locating him


----------



## EACARROL1 (Dec 2, 2013)

I was able to look up the serial number, it is a fairly common body in and of itself, 35000 of them were made between 1952 and 1953. It is the mount that makes it a fairly rare piece i believe


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 2, 2013)

That is a very nice piece......Way Cool........:hail:


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 2, 2013)

EACARROL1 said:


> you wouldn't happen to know his user name, i am still getting used to navigating this site, and am having trouble locating him



Rangefinderforum.com


----------



## EACARROL1 (Dec 2, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> EACARROL1 said:
> 
> 
> > you wouldn't happen to know his user name, i am still getting used to navigating this site, and am having trouble locating him
> ...



for some reason i am unable to post on there to him, maybe i have to wait some time after setting up an account to post


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm no help on value or new info, but holy crap that thing is awesome! I had no idea such thing existed! Thanks for sharing here-very cool piece. Hope you enjoy it. As for that turret, while quite bulky, it would be pretty convenient, wouldn't it?

Also, can yu swap out the lenses? Like if you wanna do all telephoto, put three longer lenses on it, or all wide angle, etc?


----------

